# Relative's(Spouse) Visa renewal under new regulations



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi everyone,

We have been through a renewal process of a Relative's visa recently.

We have done this renewal process a few times before the new immigration regulations came into effect.
Turns out, the whole process was a pleasant experience.

The staffs at the local VFS office were friendly and very efficient, our submission process took only 30 mins.
Within a month, we got a phone call from the VFS saying that my wife's adjudicated application is ready for collection! 

All in all, we were very happy with the service and process, and I hope that others will have similar experiences.
Good Luck!


----------



## November05 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi Spiggles

I would like to apply for a spouse visa with work endorsement, do you perhaps have any idea of the requirements ( i see u have done a similar visa a number of times).
Infact my situation is like this, I did apply for a permanent resident permit together with my wife and son and it turns out mine got approved and the rest still stuck at H/A. Their permits (wife and son) are expiring in December and now opting to apply for a spousal visa in the mean time (don't know the PR outcomes)


----------



## Kendrakonadu (Aug 16, 2014)

hi Spiggles what documents did you provide? Did she have to provide a bank statement?


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

November05 said:


> Hi Spiggles
> 
> I would like to apply for a spouse visa with work endorsement, do you perhaps have any idea of the requirements ( i see u have done a similar visa a number of times).
> Infact my situation is like this, I did apply for a permanent resident permit together with my wife and son and it turns out mine got approved and the rest still stuck at H/A. Their permits (wife and son) are expiring in December and now opting to apply for a spousal visa in the mean time (don't know the PR outcomes)


Hi November05,

We only have experience with Relative's (Section 18) so far.
However, I know as the fact that you will need to have a valid Temporary Residence visa while you wait for the outcome of a PR application. (if you are already in SA)

What visa are your wife and son holding currently?

If they have a visitors visa (Tourist), they can't apply for a long term Temporary visa within SA.
If they have a long term Temporary visa, they can apply for renewal or change of condition within SA - but it must be done at least 60 days before expiry of their current visa though.


----------



## Spiggles (Mar 19, 2014)

Kendrakonadu said:


> hi Spiggles what documents did you provide? Did she have to provide a bank statement?


Hi Kendrakonadu,

If you are applying for a Relative's Visa, South African Citizen has to prove that he/she has available an amount of at least R8 500 per person per month as proof of his or her ability to financially care for the applicant. This is with a Bank statement as well as Current Salary advice.


----------



## November05 (Nov 18, 2015)

Spiggles said:


> Hi November05,
> 
> We only have experience with Relative's (Section 18) so far.
> However, I know as the fact that you will need to have a valid Temporary Residence visa while you wait for the outcome of a PR application. (if you are already in SA)
> ...


Thanks for your response,

My wife is currently on a study permit and son on a visitors visa (accompanying) both expiring Dec 31, But as things stand, its no longer possible to extend/change condition, main governing factor being the 60day time frame-which we no longer have.
Not sure if they will be allowed to apply for the spousal/dependent visas on their coming back in January (have to make an exit in Dec)when they have the 90day visitor's visa or its wiser to make the applications at the embassy in Zim?


----------

